# Panda’s newest groom



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This time I clippered her body, using the longest clipper guid, then scissored her head and legs. I’m pretty happy with this one!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Panda looks great. Good job, Mama!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I love it, great job!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So adorable! Great job!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

She looks fabulous!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great job! She looks so cute!


----------



## ER100 (6 mo ago)

Really nice!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's the same way Pam does it. A lot of groomers use clippers on their legs, and it makes them look too much like a Poodle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> That's the same way Pam does it. A lot of groomers use clippers on their legs, and it makes them look too much like a Poodle.


Yes, I wanted nice thick legs. I am sure if it is a Havanese with curly genes, that mats a lot, short legs helps a lot with grooming. But for Panda and your dogs, that is not an issue. Panda, even in long coat, was a breeze to groom. It was just that her spay coat looked really ratty.

The groomer who does Kodi and Pixel does their legs shorter than this, but she still scissors them.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I will often (when I'm doing it myself) start Perry's legs with clippers and then finish with scissors, but I keep him shorter than Panda.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I will often (when I'm doing it myself) start Perry's legs with clippers and then finish with scissors, but I keep him shorter than Panda.


That's what I've done when I've groomed Kodi and Pixel myself. I can't get the legs done well with clippers alone.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

She looks great Karen. I’m so impressed with all of you who do it yourself. I’ve watched videos too. I aspire to one day groom my Charlotte But I’m apprehensive that I will really mess up. In fact I have a lot of grooming stuff: table, noose (yup thats what I call it), clippers, shears, air dryer…….I do bath her in between grooms and only have enough courage to recently clip her nails. I really should pull the trigger as I think she got her recent diarrhea and vomiting from the groomer. PS all the stuff I got from tag sales at really great prices!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

KristenC said:


> She looks great Karen. I’m so impressed with all of you who do it yourself. I’ve watched videos too. I aspire to one day groom my Charlotte But I’m apprehensive that I will really mess up. In fact I have a lot of grooming stuff: table, noose (yup thats what I call it), clippers, shears, air dryer…….I do bath her in between grooms and only have enough courage to recently clip her nails. I really should pull the trigger as I think she got her recent diarrhea and vomiting from the groomer. PS all the stuff I got from tag sales at really great prices!


So the thing to keep in mind is it is hair and no matter how bad or how great it looks you will have another shot at it in a few weeks! Once I accepted this then it really freed me to groom my own dogs. Take your time . You do not have to do a full hair cut in one session especially when you are learning. You can always go back and take off more but if you go to shower to start you’ll have to give it time to grow back so err on the side of leaving too much. Also use your hand to know where eat flaps are so you are certain you are cutting hair. Anyway you can learn to do this yourself. None of us had a clue when we got started either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristenC said:


> She looks great Karen. I’m so impressed with all of you who do it yourself. I’ve watched videos too. I aspire to one day groom my Charlotte But I’m apprehensive that I will really mess up. In fact I have a lot of grooming stuff: table, noose (yup thats what I call it), clippers, shears, air dryer…….I do bath her in between grooms and only have enough courage to recently clip her nails. I really should pull the trigger as I think she got her recent diarrhea and vomiting from the groomer. PS all the stuff I got from tag sales at really great prices!


Charlotte has such a pretty coat that she’d be fun to work on, and I bet her coat would be very forgiving of your attempts! You should give it a try!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think she looks just gorgeous! Also kind of looks like a reverse Oreo cookie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I think she looks just gorgeous! Also kind of looks like a reverse Oreo cookie!


That’s nicer than what we say… We say she’s a reverse Belted Galloway! LOL!


----------



## ChristineCJ (7 mo ago)

krandall said:


> This time I clippered her body, using the longest clipper guid, then scissored her head and legs. I’m pretty happy with this one!
> View attachment 179730


What size clipper did you use to start?


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

KristenC said:


> She looks great Karen. I’m so impressed with all of you who do it yourself. I’ve watched videos too. I aspire to one day groom my Charlotte But I’m apprehensive that I will really mess up. In fact I have a lot of grooming stuff: table, noose (yup thats what I call it), clippers, shears, air dryer…….I do bath her in between grooms and only have enough courage to recently clip her nails. I really should pull the trigger as I think she got her recent diarrhea and vomiting from the groomer. PS all the stuff I got from tag sales at really great prices!


My friend’s vet told her she needs to give bordetell shots a if she takes them to a groomer! I have never done this. Do you? Do others?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I love it! Great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ChristineCJ said:


> What size clipper did you use to start?


This is one of the pairs I have. I know they are currently unavailable, but it will give you an idae of the features they have: 



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TNTLOG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1



Just make sure that the guides you get (bought separately) are metal ones, not plastic. Plastic ones bend, don’t cut straight, and break.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> I love it! Great job!


Thanks!!!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Laurasch said:


> My friend’s vet told her she needs to give bordetell shots a if she takes them to a groomer! I have never done this. Do you? Do others?


Definitely not! Bordatella is one of those vaccines that doesn’t work for all strains of kennel cough, and it’s short lasting so needs to be given either every 6 months or year. My younger Hav got KC last year, and it was bacterial, so the vaccine wouldn’t have even prevented it. 

The only ppl I know who give it do so bc they go to a dog daycare that requires it. I guess I sort of get it in that setting, but still don’t love the idea of adding another vaccine, especially one that has to be done pretty frequently and isn’t all that effective against the many strains that go around. Kennels and high volume groomers may require it as well, but personally, I’d want to avoid those settings w my pups bc they can be pretty overwhelming.


----------



## KristenC (Sep 20, 2021)

Laurasch said:


> My friend’s vet told her she needs to give bordetell shots a if she takes them to a groomer! I have never done this. Do you? Do others?


I gave it to her once but not again. My groomer takes Charlotte at 8 am when there are not dogs there as she is so anxious and she does not stay any longer than she has to. Charlotte did not catch kennel cough but it must have been something else.


----------



## Mtk Ii (Mar 20, 2021)

Laurasch said:


> My friend’s vet told her she needs to give bordetell shots a if she takes them to a groomer! I have never done this. Do you? Do others?


Bordetell shots are an annual part of our pups check up.
Don't be afraid of grooming your pups, it is really a lot of fun. But of course my pups are very accommodating, I don't know what I would do if they fought me the entire way. If you mess up don't worry it will grow back. Just don't mess with their tails leave them alone. I haven't gotten the courage to cut their nails, so way to go!.


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

krandall said:


> This time I clippered her body, using the longest clipper guid, then scissored her head and legs. I’m pretty happy with this one!
> View attachment 179730


She looks adorable, love how her legs turned out. Great job.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> That’s nicer than what we say… We say she’s a reverse Belted Galloway! LOL!


I love seeing Oreo cows!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> Definitely not! Bordatella is one of those vaccines that doesn’t work for all strains of kennel cough, and it’s short lasting so needs to be given either every 6 months or year. My younger Hav got KC last year, and it was bacterial, so the vaccine wouldn’t have even prevented it.
> 
> The only ppl I know who give it do so bc they go to a dog daycare that requires it. I guess I sort of get it in that setting, but still don’t love the idea of adding another vaccine, especially one that has to be done pretty frequently and isn’t all that effective against the many strains that go around. Kennels and high volume groomers may require it as well, but personally, I’d want to avoid those settings w my pups bc they can be pretty overwhelming.


Kennels nd groomers do it to protect themselves, not to protect the dogs.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

LWalks said:


> Definitely not! Bordatella is one of those vaccines that doesn’t work for all strains of kennel cough, and it’s short lasting so needs to be given either every 6 months or year. My younger Hav got KC last year, and it was bacterial, so the vaccine wouldn’t have even prevented it.
> 
> The only ppl I know who give it do so bc they go to a dog daycare that requires it. I guess I sort of get it in that setting, but still don’t love the idea of adding another vaccine, especially one that has to be done pretty frequently and isn’t all that effective against the many strains that go around. Kennels and high volume groomers may require it as well, but personally, I’d want to avoid those settings w my pups bc they can be pretty overwhelming.


Thank you.
I have avoided giving to my boys as I am concerned about excess shots and would like to give her good input so she has alternative info than that from her vet.


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Wow, wow, wow! She looks awesome! You did such a great job, epshe turned out beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

skubler said:


> Wow, wow, wow! She looks awesome! You did such a great job, epshe turned out beautiful!


Thanks! She looks like a puppy again!!!


----------

